# What processors is my Acer EM61SM/EM61PM motherboard compatible with??



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

So yeah, what are the BEST processors that my Acer EM61SM/EM61PM motherboard is compatible with?
Also, should a 450 or 550 Watt Power Supply be able to handle it?

thanks in advance
quick replies, please :normal:


----------



## CYBER-hELPER (May 18, 2010)

First off the more processors you have the less power you need if you have a single core duel core quad core what is it do u have? and your trying to upgrade prossors look at yea (FSB) and pin count on your current processor.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

i have an AMD Anthlon 64x2 5000+ processor (dual core) 2.6 ghz each

okay, so you didn't answer my main question, what is the best processor that my motherboard (model stated above) can support?

i want to upgrade my processor but everyone keeps telling me to make sure its compatible with my mobo so this is what im trying to do :\


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo's are made for the retailer and the Bios is not the same as aftermarket versions so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible can be very dificult. Contacting the manufacturer for that info is the best option.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

uugggh that sucks
i have no idea who to contact
my computer is retail Acer, maybe i phone their tech support?

so you guys have NO idea what options i have for upgrading my processor?
I already have AMD Anthlon 5000+ that came with the computer stock


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Since it's an oem pc we don't kanow what cpu it will take, only acer has that info.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

How odyou know its OEM?
just because of its name ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM PC's most often result in the trial and error method, to see what the Bios will support, however since the OEM controls the specs of the board they can also cut down on power control circuits thus limiting the CPU that can be used(I.E. 65w, 89w 125w) and have the board hold up, this results in savings in the manufacturing process for the OEM, And is also why only the OEM can tell you what CPU's are going to work on the board.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

ehh, i guess thats all you can tell me then
thanks for the help

i have no idea how i can get a hold of acer on this tho :\


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Email them > http://support.acer.com/email.aspx

HP is pretty good about responding but Acer so/so.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

thanks man for the help


----------

